# Upcoming Southern California Festival (( HELP ))



## Bones Booking (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,

I wanted to get peoples opinion on what days they would rather go to a fest. Just simply because i've seen fests done from Thursday-Sunday, or a Saturday-Sunday, or Friday-Saturday.

So, i just want to get *YOUR* opinion of which days you prefer going to a festival and let's just pretend it's a festival like Chaos in Tejas or Maryland Deathfest etc, but ofcourse it's not i'm just saying that as an example.

I like to make our shows, fest(s) according to what the scene likes and prefers because it's not like im doing this for profit all of our shows aren't for profit and its completely volunteered by me and friends who sometimes help out.

So VOTE PLEASE!! 
Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## nuggz (Feb 28, 2011)

im stoked for threat fest


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2011)

I think weekends are generally best. Fri, Sat, Sun; that is if it's only three days.


----------

